# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  برنامه نویسی یک فیلد جدید و نحوه برنامه نویسی

## shahab_ksh

با سلام 
چطور میشه یک فیلد رو طوری برنامه نویسی کرد که نحوه کنترل های افزودن ویرایش ونمایش رو تعیین کرد منظور مثلا نمایش تاریخ به صورت فارسی هست در کل چطور میشه نحوه انتخاب کنترل ها رو کنترلکرد ؟

----------

